
Better Code Navigation on GitHub - typpo
http://www.ianww.com/blog/2014/07/22/better-code-navigation-on-github/
======
npp5048
The layout of your page is really making it hard to read. I feel like the
words are trailing off the side of the bounding box. Also I have to scroll all
the way right to reach the end of the sentence. I'm sure the information you
posted is useful, but I couldn't spend more than 30 seconds on the page.

~~~
typpo
Thanks for the heads up; seems like there was a layout issue that did not
affect Chrome. Should be fixed now.

~~~
npp5048
Awesome! Yeah, looks much better now.

------
yeukhon
The two things that are useful than jumping.

1\. A same-page search on the sidebar so I don't have to switch tab to search
and open new links.

2\. Split screen to read code like my terminal does.

I've always wanted browser be able to split screen instead of tabs. This add
on is quite promising from the demo.

Bravo.

------
gravity13
My biggest issue with code navigation on Github is that there doesn't seem to
be a way to traverse the file tree without navigating through each directory.

It makes getting an overall sense of the organization of the project a bit of
a hurdle until you actually clone the repo and look through it (which is too
much work if I'm just glancing at something quickly).

For both new-to-project and new-to-programming folks, I'd argue this is very
important as it's a scaffolding mechanism for learning the new system.

~~~
typpo
You may like this Chrome extension called Octotree. It adds a hierarchy on the
left hand side of the page:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/octotree/bkhaagjah...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/octotree/bkhaagjahfmjljalopjnoealnfndnagc/)

~~~
notduncansmith
+1, I was just about to recommend Octotree. I use it almost daily.

------
zsombor
Have created something similar enabling cross referenced search both from code
and diffs as well at [https://tixef.com](https://tixef.com). Indeed the
ability to slice into the details of an implementation can be quite useful for
actually understanding the code.

Good job making it a browser extension! The low impact install can build on
the individual's desires for a better experience.

------
nja
We use GitHub Enterprise for our git hosting, code review, and issue tracking,
but OpenGrok[1] for code perusal. It's indispensable, though this looks like
it could be a useful intermediary.

[1] [http://opengrok.github.io/OpenGrok/](http://opengrok.github.io/OpenGrok/)

------
nilkn
I've noticed that when I click a line number, it correctly highlights the line
and updates the URL as usual, but it also scrolls the code view to the top,
which is probably not desired.

------
alpeb
Off-topic: With today's changes to Github I can no longer see a commit diff by
clicking on the corresponding SHA in the commits page. Any idea where has that
gone?

~~~
prezjordan
Nope :( It's very strange that the abbreviated SHA isn't clickable. The commit
message still is, however.

------
jonalmeida
Also: 1\. Better issue search 2\. Saving issue queries 3\. (This one is far
fetched) Add Atom in Github itself so people can work on code from anywhere.

------
SchizoDuckie
Seriously cool. Please keep working on this!

Also, please make it a sidebar instead of a split bottom navigation bar. that
would be much easier to read

